# identify



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

picked this up today for 45 bucks. didnt know exactly what it was but it was pretty active so i couldnt pass it up


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

*S. rhombeus*

Beautiful pickup


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nice...any way to tell where its from, or would you have to wait until it gets bigger


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

nice pickup beautiful fish


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeha nice pick up!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

furious piranha said:


> nice...any way to tell where its from, or would you have to wait until it gets bigger


you would actually have to collect the fish from the river yourself to know its exact locality. Whomever you purchased it from, you can try and ask where it was collected...maybe they have a clue.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would guess it's either Gibbus or Rhombeus from that pic


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

How big is it?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I think it looks like a s.gibbus....


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

its like 3-4 inches


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

Gibbus or Rhombeus.

Good fish.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

rhom i think


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i looked at some pics and think its defintely a s.rhombeus


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

My fish looks just like yours. I am thinking its a rhom, but am still keeping my fingers crossed for a Gibbus.
Either way, good looking fish


----------



## DcMX555 (Jul 23, 2007)

nasty looking fish.. nice pick up


----------

